# Крипто > КриптоARM > КриптоАРМ 5 >  КриптоАРМ Стандарт 5

## fliper

КриптоАРМ Стандарт 5:
TD5AM-PHCGD-WKFTH-FHKHF-FVVCK-TPPCA-MRQXA
TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD

----------


## margоbn18

Старая инфа, давно утратили свою актуальность

----------


## FailWarе

КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
Ключи под шапкой
*Скрытый текст*
https://t.me/keyshopper

----------

DarK_Knigt (14.06.2022), fullrulеz (15.06.2022), miхa1977 (17.06.2022)

----------

